

Whistleblowing site Openleaks going online - sasvari
http://www.openleaks.org/

======
dgreensp
Great, so now that we have... this... people can upload leaks.. somewhere and
OpenLeaks will do the hard part of... something...

------
lzimm
referring to wikileaks (the circle) as a "typical leaking website": isn't it
the transparent thing to just say it like it is?

